# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 June 2005)

The July competition is a first for the ASF stock tipping competition. The good people at Marketech - specialists in online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading - have decided to come on board and sponsor the competition! So if you are interested in trading CFD's or are just wondering what it's all about, pay them a visit and check out what they have to offer at http://www.marketech.com.au!   

For those unfamiliar with the stock tipping competition I'll run through the rules for you!

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

The first placegetter will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on June 30 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## el_ninj0 (24 June 2005)

i'll take MGX thanks Joe.
Got a good feeling about it over the coming months.


----------



## sam76 (24 June 2005)

VSG please Joe.

veeeeeeery specy.

Ta,

Sam


----------



## johnno261 (24 June 2005)

I'll submit PNA-Pan Australian Resources.

Thanks Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (24 June 2005)

hi - something new for the dinner plate - FRE


----------



## chicken (25 June 2005)

I go with SBM.....after the anouncements this will fly


----------



## markrmau (26 June 2005)

GRY for me please.


----------



## Fleeta (26 June 2005)

I'll go for Clover Corp (CLV)


----------



## TjamesX (26 June 2005)

PCG


----------



## excalibur (26 June 2005)

Hi Joe,
I`ll go for GCL
Thanks


----------



## bvbfan (27 June 2005)

I'll take OXR please


----------



## crocdee (27 June 2005)

MML for me please

regards croc


----------



## serp (27 June 2005)

I'll go with a crazy pure spec retail pick, although the timing might be a bit off now. 

SRA for me.


----------



## Mofra (27 June 2005)

Do'h! Beaten to MGX & PNA.

I'll take LAF please


----------



## Knobby22 (27 June 2005)

MPH for me.


----------



## tinny (27 June 2005)

make mine JST


----------



## dj_ajay (27 June 2005)

DFT for me - got a good feeling about this - the broadband space is definately making a move!


----------



## RichKid (27 June 2005)

tinny & dj ajay,
Folks, you may like to read the first post in this thread to see how to qualify for the comp. 
Joe will check all entrants before starting the comp anyway. 
Keep posting as you may still get into the August comp. Only genuine posts will be counted.


----------



## brerwallabi (28 June 2005)

Rich at .42 mate I qualify lol. Right Joe PEM for me.


----------



## silverfox (29 June 2005)

Joe,
Id like my old favourite NEO if no one already has it..if not LKO
Thanks THE FOX


----------



## Porper (29 June 2005)

I'll stick with my pick from last month please Joe, all brewing nicely.

Mal.


----------



## Battman64 (30 June 2005)

AMP Pls


----------



## dutchie (30 June 2005)

G'day Joe

I'll try SEA please.


----------



## RichKid (30 June 2005)

I'll take CUE please Joe. 

This is very very risky imo at the moment, which means it'll either shoot through or it'll plummet. I really don't expect it to hang around near where it is now. Just my opinion- more in the CUE thread.


----------



## son of baglimit (30 June 2005)

joe - i'll change to NVC please - porper,fleeta, keep a good eye on this one.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 July 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> joe - i'll change to NVC please - porper,fleeta, keep a good eye on this one.




No changes allowed, SOB!

"Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason." - See first post in the thread!

Looks like you're stuck with FRE.  :


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 July 2005)

Hi Joe, 

I'll have SLX again.

Thanks.


----------



## doctorj (1 July 2005)

It's still before midnight here out west!

Can I have FAR please? (i'm not very imaginative)


----------



## mime (4 July 2005)

I'll take STX.


----------



## RichKid (4 July 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> 4July2005
> 
> I'll take STX.




A bit late mate, don't you reckon?


----------



## mime (4 July 2005)

I didn't know the comp was around now because I never enter general chat. Just the home page with all the latest posts.


----------



## RichKid (4 July 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> I didn't know the comp was around now because I never enter general chat. Just the home page with all the latest posts.




Hi Mime,
No problem but it's a shame you missed out Mime, you qualified easily. 
The tipping comp entry thread is at the top of the page in the 'ASX Stock Chat' forum and there is a regular reminder email sent to your email account a week or so before the comp starts- you can opt to have email sent to you if you haven't already (it is optional so you may not have selected the option- see your user control panel link in the toolbar above). 

Follow this for the option:
User CP>> Settings&Options>> Edit Options>> Messaging & Notifications>> Receive email from Adiminstrators

Basically, start looking for the entry thread in the last week or so of the month.

You can see the forum menu if you click on the ASF banner at the top of each page. Hope to see you next time!


----------

